# Essential Oils for Aromatherapy



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am looking for a reliable, frugal source to buy essential oils. To make my own massage oils, lotions, and to fragrance my bath, and home.

Do any of you have a super reliable source??


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I like Wholesale Supplies Plus:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/



I've also had good luck with FNWL:

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/

I liked A Garden Eastward, but after searching, it seems like they have closed down.

Be prepared to shell out a bundle. EO prices have really escalated.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I loved A Garden Eastward and miss their EO blends greatly! I have the 'Mother Earth' blend figured out, but never could figure out the 'Crow's Feet' EO blend.

Try MMS . They're located in UT. FNWL is based out of NY and I believe WSP is down east some where


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Frugal and Essential oils don't usually come in the same sentence! You get what you pay for. LOL I loved A Garden Eastward too. Brambleberry has some nice ones.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I order many of my essential oils from Camden Grey.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a slight idea that mms has stronger FO's, as they suggest less % per same amt of oils as the other brand I was using. I just place a big order with them, and will compare one more time. they cost a bit more, but if I can use less, and its stronger/better, again, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you so much!
I went to a couple of local heath food stores that sell the oils in little bottles.....the outside says 100% pure oil.....
Is there anything I should be wary of?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You will pay a fortune for those little bottles at the health food store. You will get a much better deal online, even including shipping.

Not sure what you mean when you ask if you should be leary of anything???? There are essential oils that can be a skin irritant, but if you are into massage, I would assume you know what ones to avoid.

Cinnamon oil can be an irritant, as can peppermint. Most sites will tell you to definately not use wintergreen on the skin. Different people have different reactions, so it is hard to say what will cause a reaction. Lavender is the mildest of EO's an generally safe for babies, so you probably can't go wrong with that one.


----------



## Jean in Virginia (Oct 5, 2008)

I've used 

http://shop.lebermuth.com/essential_oils.php

and been pleased, but the smallest amount they sell is 16 oz.


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Thank you so much!
> I went to a couple of local heath food stores that sell the oils in little bottles.....the outside says 100% pure oil.....
> Is there anything I should be wary of?



I personally steer away from EO's that are not steam distilled. And also ones that contain phalates.

If your interested, I can send you a link to a yahoo group that does EO and FO pre-buys. However, it's geared towards soapers, so most EOs and FOs are sold by the pound.


----------

